# script stoppen?



## therealcharlie (14. September 2005)

Nunja, da Linux jetzt läuft (Debian), habe ich mir ein kleines bash-Script geschrieben, in dem eine Textdatei per ncftpget heruntergeladen wird, in derin jeder Zeile eine andere Datei steht. Diese Datei wird dann per For-Schleife durchlaufen und wieder jede Datei per ncftpget heruntergeladen und nach dem herunterladen vom Server gelöscht. Das ganze funktioniert hübsch, per Corn wird's auch jeden Abend um 18:00 gesartet, aber ich möchte, dass es um 8:00 in der Früh wieder stoppt, herunterzuladen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich das realisieren kann?


----------



## imweasel (14. September 2005)

Hi,

lass dein Script z.B. ein File unter /var/run/scriptname.pid anlegen, in dieses lass dein Script die eigene PID schreiben... morgens um 08:00Uhr (am besten via Cronjob) liest du diese Datei aus und killst das Script. Die nötige PID hast du ja.

Oder du baust in dein Script einen Timer ein, der bei jedem Durchlauf prüft welche Uhrzeit aktuell ist und wenn es 08:00Uhr ist, beendet es sein Schleife und endet.

Gibt sicherlich schönere Lösungen, aber viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## therealcharlie (14. September 2005)

Ja, das wäre ein Möglichkeit. Eine weiter Lösung wäre ja, denFTP-Clienten einfach auf Pause zu setzen. Aber mit ncftpget ist das allem Anschein nach nicht möglich. Kennt jemand einen anderen Kommandozeilen-basierten Klienten, den man pausieren kann?


----------

